# Vinmetrica SC-300



## Rocky (Apr 12, 2012)

Do I have the greatest Bride in history or what?! I just received an early birthday present from my wife (with the help of Shoebiedoo), a Vinmetrica SC 300 Analyzer. The pressure is on me now to produce more and better wine. I welcome the challenge although I am still working my way through the paper work that came with it. Life is good!


----------



## TouronVineyards (Apr 12, 2012)

Does she have a sister-lol? I need new toys also. Have fun


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 12, 2012)

Congrats! She sounds like a keeper for sure!


----------



## robie (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! Aren't you blessed. Congrats on the new meter (and your choice of a wife!)


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2012)

Rocky thats great, I am anxious to hear your feedback on it. I have the 100.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice Rocky, thats a dble winner!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm considering this for myself as well. Looking forward to hearing how it works out.


----------



## Flem (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice job, Bev!


----------

